# مخترع مصري يبتكر آلة جديدة لإنتاج الطاقة من قوة الطفو



## إسلام علي (10 مايو 2011)

*"وحدة الطفو" .. آلة مبتكرة تعمل على إعادة تدوير طاقة الطفو المتوفرة دائماً بصورة مجانية*

*مخترع مصري يبتكر آلة جديدة لإنتاج الطاقة من قوة الطفو *

الثلاثاء، 23 ديسمبر 2008 - 16:12​ 




آلة تنتج طاقة بقوة الطفو 


​ 
تعتبر مشكلة الطاقة من أكثر مشكلات العصر الحديث تداولاً علي جميع المستويات، وذلك بسبب توقعات بنفاذ مصادر الطاقة من الوقود الحفري في المستقبل القريب، بالإضافة إلى ما يسببه توليد الطاقة من هذا الوقود من أضرار بيئية وصحية، لذلك أصبح التوجه العالمي نحو مصادر الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة كطاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الأمواج وطاقة مساقط المياه الطبيعية وغيرها. 

وجالت فكرة توليد طاقة جديدة من الطفو في رأس المخترع المصري صبري عبده عطا الله الألفي، ومنها فكر في اختراع آلة جديدة تعمل بقوة الطفو وتنتج طاقة، وهو طبقا لبيانات الاختراع لا يناقض قوانين الديناميكا، حيث انه لا يستحدث طاقة من العدم بل يعمل على إعادة تدوير طاقة الطفو المتوفرة دائما بصورة مجانية. 

يقول المخترع أن فكرته تعتمد على مبدأ "لوشاتيليه": عند وجود تفاعل كيميائي متزن (غير تام، انعكاس) وحدث تغير في أحد العوامل المؤثرة عليه. فإن التفاعل يسير في الاتجاه الذي يلغي هذا التغير.  

وبناءً على هذا المبدأ فإن الحركة في إناء (وحدة الطفو) تبدأ من الترس الموجود أعلى الماكينة، ومقدمة وحدة الطفو متجهة إلى أسفل، وبزيادة الضغط على النظام بواسطة المكبس يسير التفاعل في الاتجاه الطردي ويقل حجم النظام، ويزداد متوسط الكثافة، وتقل قوة دفع الماء ويتحرك الإناء الحاوي للنظام (وحدة الطفو) إلى أسفل في الماء حتى الترس أسفل الماكينة.  

  ثم تغير وحدة الطفو وضعها في أسفل الماكينة عند الترس الموجود أسفل الماكينة ومقدمة وحدة الطفو تتجه إلى أعلى، وبتقليل الضغط، يسير التفاعل في الاتجاه المعاكس، ويزداد حجم النظام ويقل متوسط كثافة وحدة الطفو، وتزداد قوة دفع الماء للإناء، ويرتفع الإناء من أسفل إلى أعلى متجها لسطح الماء في البئر. 
في الحالة الأولى والثانية يحدث تبادل بينهم باستمرار ونحصل على طاقة حركية، يمكن تحويلها لأي صورة من صور الطاقة المختلفة.

وتتكون الماكينة المنتجة للطاقة من:  
وحدة الطفو: وتتحرك هذه الوحدة من أعلى إلى أسفل وتتكون من: (غطاء خلفي به فتحة لدخول وخروج الماء من البئر_ ماء محيط بوحدة الطفو_ إناء خارجي اسطواني الشكل ومن الأمام مخروط الشكل لتقليل الاحتكاك بالماء_ تجويف بين الإناء الخارجي والداخلي مملوء بالهواء للتقليل من وزن وحدة الطفو في الماء_ مسمار تثبيت الإناء الداخلي والخارجي_ إناء داخلي بنفس تركيب الإناء الخارجي ولكن قطره أقل_ مكبس (ثقل) يتحرك تحت تأثير وزنه ويعمل على زيادة الضغط على المركبات الموجودة_ القرص الحاجز مثبت في الإناء الداخلي وبه ثقوب).
ويوضح المخترع أن الثقوب الموجودة في القرص الحاجز موزعة لكل ثقب غطاء وكل غطاء مثبت في قاعدة بمسمار تثبيت، والقاعدة مثبتة في القرص الحاجز والغطاء يتحرك تحت تأثير وزنه.




ويشرح لنا طريقة عمل وحدة الطفو في الحالة الأولى: حيث تبدأ من الترس الموجود في أعلى الآلة إلى الترس الموجود أسفل الآلة, ويكون مقدمة وحدة الطفو إلى أسفل، يضغط المكبس ويتحرك إلى أسفل داخل الإناء الداخلي تحت تأثير وزنه، ويزداد الضغط على وسط التفاعل ويقل الحجم، ويتحرك المكبس إلى أسفل ويدخل الماء من البئر إلى وحدة الطفو من الفتحة الموجودة في الغطاء الخلفي، ويزداد متوسط الكثافة لوحدة الطفو، وتقل قوة دفع الماء لوحدة الطفو، وتتحرك وحدة الطفو من أعلى إلى أسفل حتى تصل إلى الترس الموجود أسفل الماكينة.



 
أما عن طريقة عمل وحدة الطفو في الحالة الثانية، فيشير المخترع إلى: أنه عندما تبدأ وحدة الطفو من عند الترس الأسفل في الآلة ويكون مقدمة وحدة الطفو إلى أعلى، يبدأ المكبس في خلخلة الضغط (تقليل الضغط) على وسط التفاعل، وذلك تحت تأثير وزنه لأسفل، ويبدأ غطاء الثقب في التحرك لأسفل تحت تأثير وزنه أيضاً ويغلق الثقب، ويزداد الحجم ويتحرك المكبس إلى أسفل، ويخرج الماء من الفتحة الموجودة في الغطاء الخلفي، ويقل متوسط كثافة وحدة الطفو وتزداد قوة دفع الماء لوحدة الطفو، وتتحرك وحدة الطفو لأعلى ويتحرك الجنزير محركا الترس والمحور الأفقي ثم يتحرك الترس الرئيسي لنقل الحركة.




http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=4909


----------



## zamalkawi (10 مايو 2011)

معقول في ناس بتصدق الهراء دة؟؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 مايو 2011)

هذا الموضوع ليس فيه أي طاقة من العدم

و للتدليل على ذلك لو أستخدم كتلة و وضعها من اعلى ثم ازالها فإن الشغل الناتج أقل من الشغل التي بذلته الكتلة

باستخدام معادلات بسيطة يمكن اثبات انه ليس فيه طاقة من عدم

و هذا المخترع ثاني مرة أشاهد انه يقول انه اخترع
شكله مخصص اختراعات

اما بالنسبة للموضوع فليس بجديد بالنسبة إلي 

فقد شاهدت نموذج يشبه في مركز سوزان مبارك للاستكشاف للعلوم 
كان به أشياء ممتعة و كان يوم جميل بالنسبة إلي هو مخصص للطلاب 
ابتدائي و اعدادي و ثانوي 
و لكن ذهبت اليه بواسطة الجامعة 

اتمنى أن يذهب اليه كل الناس هو يحتوي على كل العلوم مثلا نموذج محرك سيارة يعمل امامك و كذلك بعض أنواع الحشرات مصنعة و طريقة المشي و الكلام لها مجسدة و كذلك بها بعض علوم الفلك النجوم و المجرات مجسدة في سقف حجرة تراها و كأنها حقيقة بها أيضا مكان على القمر يمثل القمر و عندما دخلته شعرت انني في حالة عدم اتزان يشبه القمر 
من الاستغراب سألت كيف عملتم هذا عدم الاتزان قال أن الأرض تحتوي على سوست تجعلك تحس بعدم اتزان 
و كذلك بها علوم أخرى جميلة على كل جزء فيه متخصص يشرح لك ما تريد

و الغريبه عندما دخلت اكتشاف العلوم في الفيزياء و الرياضيات كان احداها ما يشرحه هذا مدعى الاختراع
و بسيط جدا و جميل جدا أرجو أن يجربه كل عضو و يشرحه لأولاده أو اخواته

الغرض منه تحقيق قانون بويل للغازات و كذلك قانون الطفو
و ممكن كما ذكرت اثبات انه محقق قانون بقاء الطاقة

المطلوب 
١_عبوة مغلقة شفافة
مثلا زجاجة بلاستك حاجة ساقعة ١ لتر أو ٢ لتر

٢_ انبوبة اسطوانية مغلقة من عند أحد اطرافها
مثل انبوبة اختبار زجاج إلي مخصصة للكمياء أو ما شابها مثل قطرة عين

الخطوات
١_املء العبوة بالماء
٢_ ضع انبوبه الاختبار بداخلها بشرط أن تحتوي على كمية هواء بداخلها مناسبة
٣_اغلق غطاء العبوة 
٤_اضغط على العبوة من الخارج
تلاحظ أن الانبوبة تهبط إلى أسفل 
٥_اترك العبوة تلاحظ أن الانبوبة تصعد إلى اعلى
و هكذا
مع العلم أن هذه الحركة بسبب الضغط و الترك و ليست من العدم 

تحياتي للجميع

محمد المصري
‏‎ ‎‏


----------



## أحمد السماوي (10 مايو 2011)

طيب فهمنا كيف تصعد الزجاجة ولكن كيف ننزلها مرة أخرى بدون طاقة.....انتة وشطارتك...يعني نخلي واحد يسحب القنينة بالخيط اسفل الأناء ....ثم يتركها وهكذا نحصل على طاقة مجانية ولكن المشكلة في الشخص الجالس في الأسفل لأنة يجب أن نصرف علية كثير من الأموال لأقناعة بالأستمرار بالعمل ....لا تزعل.. ..فقط لترطيب الأجواء ...


----------

